# E39 Business CD - Phone Stuck On



## gabbana (Apr 23, 2008)

Can anyone help?

My car has the business CD system fitted, and when I bought it, the phone was removed from the vehicle, and disconnected. Everything worked fine.

Roll on one year and the display now just says "PHONE", I can get no audio at all. I don't even know what triggered it. I have pressed every combination of buttons possible, and have even disconnected the battery overnight in a vain attempt to rest the radio.

The only thing I can think of the has occurred was the rear bumper and reverse sensors were replaced recently following an accident. I'm sure this is mere co-incidence.

Can anyone suggest anything at all?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gabbana said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> My car has the business CD system fitted, and when I bought it, the phone was removed from the vehicle, and disconnected. Everything worked fine.
> 
> ...


Something is grounding your telephone wire (PIN4). Was the radio harness modified?


----------



## lennyd (Jan 8, 2008)

something similar happened to me in my '99. I have the voice recognition/nav/bluetooth. However, I held down the speech button (telephone button) on the MF Steering wheel and it extinguised the green light from the phone display.

It happened because I received a call in the car with my IPHONE's bluetooth turned on. The old (gen 6) ULF won't work with the Iphone, so it just got stuck 'on'.


----------



## dpatel1026 (Apr 23, 2006)

My e39 is doing this now, just started yesterday. The radio is stuck on "phone", and I can not access anything else. The MID was displaying everything but audio function, I now can not get in to these functions. This happened after I unplug the MID and radio. I did notice something the other day that might have to do with this. As I was going into a turn at a rapid speed i felt water trickle down from underneath the dash on to my foot. The condensation from the A/C vents must have run down the inside, it was a super hot and humid day. There was evidence of this when I took the radio out. The paper part number sticker under the center vents inside below the paper was discolored and had drip marks. I checked the fuses in the trunk, behind the head unit, the glove and the are all good. Any help is appreciated in advance.


----------



## Deadeye (Feb 13, 2006)

*fuse fix*

Mine got stuck. I turned the key to aux and turned on radio. Pulled the 2 fuses for telephone. 5 and 39 on my 2005 330ci. when i pulled the second one the radio came back on. Hope this helps anyone searching this problem.


----------



## gaitanpol (Feb 9, 2006)

*Solution to business CD stuck on phone*

The solution is very simple, just remove the fuse for the phone. On my X3 from 2005, it was number 39.

Procedure : turn radio on, it says phone, unplug fuse #39, the radio is back to normal.


----------



## romeomike (Mar 17, 2009)

Add another happy "me-too" to the collection after pulling fuse 39 on my son's GF's E46.


----------

